

Ask HN: How would you take over the world? - goodweeds

Most of us have a little bit of evil genius in us, stuck in the back of our minds. Some of us go so far as to day dream about going further. How would you take over the world? Military action? The ballot box? Media?
======
nestlequ1k
I'd use the United States as it's already the biggest military and has the
largest influence on the world. Get to know the political system there, it's
ins and outs. Figure out how to hack it, by saying just the right thing to
just the right groups. Take lots of acting classes. Get damn good at it.

Start out as a Republican, get to be a senator or house member or something.

During this time make sure to be slavishly devoted to the military. Fight for
veterans benefits, pay increases, increased recruitment. Treat the military
like royalty. Allow the military to join public employee unions, strike, take
up dues. This will fuel all your political campaigns to come.

Then switch to a 3rd party and use your military union backing to run for
president. Spend all your time attacking the two parties using the other
parties standard attack lines (republicans: heartless, democrats: weak).
There's lots to attack on each side, present yourself as the "3rd option".
Take your existing 10%, then pull in an additional 15% percent (of the total
vote) from each party. You'll win with 35%.

After being elected, ally with the Republicans to get your pro military policy
passed. Ally with the democrats to turn on the fairness doctrine again and
support everything the public employee unions want. Increase their funding so
they can give it back to you in donations. Implement a flat tax, remove
corporate taxes, and jack up government spending at every level. All your
spending will be fueled through the Fed, guised as economic stimulus. Ridicule
those worried about the value of the dollar as pessimists and enemies of the
state. Convince them a lower dollar will mean more exports and jobs at home.

Crack down on the internet in the interests of protecting jobs, preventing
piracy, and increasing fairness. Keep control over all methods of
communication. Controlling the internet will be key to all other steps, in
controlling information, and keeping a consensus in your country supporting
your radical foreign policy. It'll also be a key weapon of economic warfare
with other countries.

Appoint 1 or 2 members to the supreme court and then through an act of
supposed foreign terrorism, neutralize the rest of the members. Set up a war
against those terrorists, with wartime powers. Resist any acts to appoint new
supreme court members. Cancel all further elections until the threat is taken
care of.

Be a strong and resolute leader. Target China as an opponent since they are
one of the biggest threats to US domination. Turn Japan, South Korea, and
India into US territories in the interests of protecting it from China. Take
down China by pledging support of protecting the rich coastal regions. Start a
war with the communist regime, and take it down. Switch China to the US dollar
and establish it as a commonwealth of the US empire.

Then take on Russian using economic warfare (force oil prices down to
20/barrel by subsidizing overproduction in the middle east).

Take down the EU with your monetary policy. Low dollar means less imports from
Europe. Make it against the law for any bank to lend to a foreign government.
These small steps will provide the weight to collapse an already weak EU.
Eventually subvert and take over the union. Establish the US dollar as the
currency in Europe.

Invade Mexico under the pretense of stopping the immigration problem. Boycott
and blockade Canada until they collapse. Trade policy is the weapon of choice
for taking control over North America. They already depend on the US for
survival so selectively cut their oxygen until their governments collapse, and
then step in to pick up the pieces.

Take over South America by controlling the flow of goods and information. Then
install puppet governments.

Leave Africa for last. That one can be done by traditional military invasion,
preceded by 6 months of propaganda about how horrible it is for those living
there (mostly true). Demonize the dictators of each African state, then invade
each country one by one in wars of compassion and establish each as a US
commonwealth.

That just leaves Australia. Use a sustained democratic subversion campaign to
convince a majority of the population to support being annexed by the United
States.

Go down in history as the man who unified the world, brought peace and
happiness, and reigned over the next golden age.

------
beatpanda
Slowly, over the course of hundreds of years, through a well-funded secret
society that slowly ingratiates itself into institutions at all levels across
the political spectrum all around the world. I would focus especially on
international NGOs, central banks, top world universities, global media
companies and missionary religious orders.

The members of this secret society would stay buried in the middle of these
institutions, at levels with hiring and executive power but no public
visibility. Especially no top leadership positions.

As new generations are brought into the society, older members give the new
generation a hand up, making it much easier for them to advance and prosper.

It would use front organizations to offer scholarships and fellowships to
young people around the world, drawing in and indoctrinating ambitious people
who would then, at least psychologically, "owe" something to this society, or
at least to the front organization, if they couldn't be indoctrinated
directly.

After, say, the first hundred years, the oldest members of the order would
start incrementally implementing policies that would appear to simply be good
ideas that emerged organically, but which were actually circulated among
members of the society.

This also happens to be my mental model as to why obnoxious ideas like
neoliberalism, or the current wave of "austerity programs", catch on around
the world as if they were good.

------
kirubakaran
If you are fine with the 'evil' part of 'evil genius': Start a religion. Sue
people who out you for copyright infringement on your scriptures.

Otherwise, seastead and attract the best talent by being really good and out-
innovate every other country. Important note: Don't sell to hypocrites who
don't believe in science but still want your antibiotics, vaccines and
nanobots. Let natural selection do the rest.

------
macca321
I'd bankrupt nations around the world by dodgy banking, then slowly replace
their elected governments with autocrats who used to work for me.

That or invade Poland.

------
coryl
As a benevolent billionaire, I would relocate to a poor impoverished 3rd world
country that ideally has resources and opportunity to grow and improve rapidly
in terms of economic well-being (people love jobs!).

After building infrastructure and winning the hearts and minds of the people,
I would either try running for public office legally, or with the support of
some military force, overthrow the government in a revolution.

------
pilom
Start with one country. After a major attack on home soil, incite fear in
everyone and claim that country X supported the attackers. Attack country X.
Then claim that country Y also helped the attackers. Attack country Y.
Continue convincing the population that they should be afraid of more attacks
from unknown attackers that are all around us. Repeat for more countries.

------
papaf
I found the following classic an interesting guide:

[http://www.amazon.com/True-Believer-Thoughts-Movements-
Peren...](http://www.amazon.com/True-Believer-Thoughts-Movements-
Perennial/dp/0060505915?tag=duckduckgo-d-20)

------
101north
I'd go back in time and start Apple.

